# wanna buy new Headphones..



## sagardani (Jul 17, 2007)

Im looking for headphones at around Rs.2000 of good quality. There are some wireless headphones in this range. But are these good enough? Or shall I go wit wired ones. Any Seinnheiser product in this range? Which are the other good companies and their models? Let me know with prices... Thanks


----------



## saipradeepg (Aug 2, 2007)

Dude good wirless headphones below 2k is not possible in sennheiser
Better go for some hyundai brand its ok i have personally used it...You should be getting for around 700 rs.
If you prefer wiredones better go for sennheiser PX 100 its still awesome i love  it so much.

Suggestion : If you neet some cutting.Using FM transmitter you can cut down the price!

Cheers...
Pradeep


----------



## slugger (Aug 2, 2007)

> Offload your *second-hand* junk onto one or more of our teeming masses



dunno y d mods approved dis thread, *hmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 3, 2007)

We do because many a times members don't realize their thread was not valid for bazaar section. Since, there is no way for them to know the outcome of moderation, such queries are allowed and later shifted to the correct section. Apparently, I missed this one. Thanks for the report, moved to hardware troubleshooting.


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> as in many of my headphone only 1 speaker works , wire problem ..... & cant even repair those ...........



if that is d only reason for your going for wireless, headphone, then i sugget you go for branded stuff from Altec Lansing, maybe even Creative

not venturing 2 offer u any soln cause you haven't mentioned ur budget,
but i've been using a pair of *Altec Lansing AHS502i* for the past 2 years and got a lot more than my money's worth [bought it for 850]


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 3, 2007)

sony suffices well... the ear-bud type... for the price range u want...


----------



## slugger (Aug 3, 2007)

i bought mine 1.5-2yrs back 4 850 buck [said it earlier], toh u can also go 4 higher end hedphones from altec Lansing

been using them and alos their ATP3 and have only words of praise and appreciation for them

for the price of wireles headphone you woul get a lot better wired phones


----------



## slugger (Aug 4, 2007)

*Motorola Bluetooth Stereo Active Headphones S9*

699 more than ur budget


----------



## BULLZI (Aug 4, 2007)

i also need a decent headset.max budget 6k.plz suggest one.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 4, 2007)

Anybody having any idea about these philips wireless headphones....

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdi...menbr=38477&frompg=wireless headphones_search


I am on a look out for an avg wireless headphones........I'd would be using it only for movies so sound quality can be compromised but it should be stereo atleast.......anybody having any idea.......Budget <1500......I also came across this mitashi wireless headphones but have no idea about the product...

*shopping.rediff.com/shop/productdisplaywishlist.jsp?prrfnbr=10144466&pvrfnbr=10142586


----------



## slugger (Aug 5, 2007)

> Stream music from a compatible Bluetooth-enabled stereo music phone or *from a compatible Bluetooth-enabled MP3 player.* Bluetooth Stereo Adapter for iPod available (sold separately) to use with an iPod.


*SOURCE*

so if u got BT donlge in ur comp runnin it shudnt b a problem [AFAIK]

dunno abt n look-alikes tho, may b sum chinese rip-offs present [there ought 2 b]


----------



## NARUT0 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey i want buy new Motorola s9 bluetooth can any 1 tell me where i buy this bluetooth in pune? 

plz help me


----------



## sam9s (Mar 4, 2009)

oh man no thread can be more dead than this one.......that to woken up with an off topic....


----------



## Indyan (Mar 4, 2009)

Why is everyone bumping up old threads today? 
NARUT0 please create a new thread.
*Thread Closed*


----------

